# Tony's Pumpkin Pie



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 9, 2007)

Guys, I just got a week ago Tony's Spiced Pumpkin Pie. It is the best pumpkin scent I have EVER smelled!   Wait until the fall swap, I think you'll be as impressed as I am. Tony's has some great FO's! If you want a blow-your-mind pumpkin pie scent, you can't go wrong with this one!  

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

I never had his, but I love love Cybilla's Pumpkin Pie (Brambleberry)


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 26, 2007)

Since I do rebatch I was thinking of using pumpkin spice tea to infuse. I'm wondering if i should still add some pumpkin pie spice scent to keep it strong? I infuse chamomile tea water and add it to my calendula face bars. The scent smells amazing even six months later. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Bret (Sep 28, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Guys, I just got a week ago Tony's Spiced Pumpkin Pie. It is the best pumpkin scent I have EVER smelled!



Where can I find this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Bret said:
			
		

> Soapmaker Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.tonysfragranceoils.com/


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 28, 2007)

I love this scent! 8)   It has a strong spiced smell to it.  I think men may be more inclined to this scent than ladies.  I did use .8 PPO.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Bret (Sep 28, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> http://www.tonysfragranceoils.com/



Thanks! I just ordered the sampler pack


----------

